# Isen has arrived!



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Wanted to introduce Isen! He was 8 weeks this past Saturday and weighed 16 lbs. All the long months of waiting patiently are over : ) Such a confident young pup! We'll be competing in IPO together for fun. Taking him by the club tonight to meet everyone : ) The pictures below are of him visiting my aunt on our way home from the airport.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's absolutely adorable! :wub: Cool name!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Adorable! And I love the name also!!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I want to pick up the fuzzy and hug the stuffings out of him. How perfectly cute!

Jelpy


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you : ))))


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Jelpy said:


> I want to pick up the fuzzy and hug the stuffings out of him. How perfectly cute!
> 
> Jelpy


He is VERY fuzzy lol : )


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love the name!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

He is striking! Congrats. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

cute pup! have fun with him!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He is really beautiful, and LOVE the name! Where is he from / who is he out of?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute pup-looks like you have a nice set up for him too


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, beautiful pup! Congrats!!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Wild Wolf said:


> He is really beautiful, and LOVE the name! Where is he from / who is he out of?


 
Thanks! He's from Kavallerie Shepherds in Vermont. Sire is 
Halk vom Grafental and dam is Dery Gaja-Nova.
 



holland said:


> Cute pup-looks like you have a nice set up for him too


 
Thank you...that's his dog box for my SUV when we're at the club. It's made by Nothstar plastics : ) He loves that thing already...puts his two paws on the tailgate of the SUV and tried to jump up in it lol!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Love his coloring! Such a cutie!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Love the name!


Thank you! It's Anglo Saxon and means "Iron"...I thought being a German Sheperd it would be perfect for him : ) 



Curtis said:


> He is striking! Congrats.


Thank you!



shemeld135 said:


> cute pup! have fun with him!


I am : ) I've been waiting patiently (as I could) for him for a year...he's got a great personality! Thanks!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful pup, great name, and nice kennel! All very impressive.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's stunning! Going to be nice and dark as an adult too by the looks of him now! What a handsome little guy!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> he's stunning! Going to be nice and dark as an adult too by the looks of him now! What a handsome little guy!


Thank you! I think he'll look like his sire full grown : ) I've been googling images of sable pups to adults so I could try and get an idea of what he'll look like as an adult : )



GSDAlphaMom said:


> Beautiful pup, great name, and nice kennel! All very impressive.


Thank you : )



KathrynApril said:


> Love his coloring! Such a cutie!


Thank you : )


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Congrats, Great looking puppy with a great name!!


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Congratulations !
Dock vom Kavallerie says hello !!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Gratz.

Love his coloration and can't wait to see how he looks as he grows up. Please continue to share pictures and thanks for sharing.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Redrider469 said:


> Congrats, Great looking puppy with a great name!!


Thank you!



3dogcrew said:


> Congratulations !
> Dock vom Kavallerie says hello !!


Thanks! Tell Dock hello from Isen! 



Mister C said:


> Gratz.
> 
> Love his coloration and can't wait to see how he looks as he grows up. Please continue to share pictures and thanks for sharing.


Thanks so much! I will most certainly post more pictures as he grows : ) I'm hoping his ears will decide to stand soon, I just love the teepee ear stage : )


----------

